
Learn Emacs: use defadvice to modify functions - rawsyntax
http://rawsyntax.com/post/6789934951/learn-emacs-use-defadvice-to-modify-functions
======
swah
Isn't it dangerous to change that function if some other command/library
depends on the original behavior?

Why don't you just write my-zap-to-char like everyone else? :)

~~~
rawsyntax
It's a risk yes, but I've been using it this way for about a year and
encountered no problems.

I'm thinking of TIMTOWTDI, and that perhaps many people don't know about
defadvice.

~~~
swah
I also love hooks.

